# M1 Garand Rifle



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

M1 Garand Rifle. Springfield armory serial number 5879977. Receiver cover is marked 6528287-SA. There is a P with a circle around it on the stock and an Eagle with three stars. The bore in this rifle is excellent, no pits, bright and shiny, very strong rifling. This is a very nice M1 Garand. Great collectible or shooter. The wood has no splits or serious chips..some usual wear for an authentic piece. Also included is a collectors book A Collectors Guide to the M1 Garand and M1 Cabine. Four clips and a box of ammo included as well. Please feel free to ask any questions. 

$900.00 for everything pictured.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

PM sent

Not sure if it sent it out. Send me your contact info please.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*Pm Sent back*

Just sent ya a PM back.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

SOLD

Didnt last long!

Thanks Nick!


----------

